# Maggiesal



## Maggiesal (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an Altec Lancing system with sub woofer and two speakers, I also have two other sets of two speakers other than the ones connected to the hi fi. is it possible to rig up a system using those to run through the computer but be played all over the house, I also have an SS 40 switch box which has 4 different channel buttons on the front and two sets of four red/black and one set of two red/black points for attaching wires. Is there any chance I can make this work?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Maggiesal,

Welcome to TSF. 

Sure its possible - speakers are just the last stage between the source and your ears. You don't describe the A-L speakers so I'll assume they the typical computer speakers where the amplification stage is built in (self powered). You plug them into the wall for power and run a cable from the computer to one of the speakers. But what about the other pairs? Are they self powered too? If so, all you'll need to do is buy 3.5mm (mini-headphone) Y-splitters and turn the single output of the computer into two or three. Sound quality will be deminished and lenghty runs may be problematic but that's all it would take.

The switch box is of no use here. All it does is let you choose between four pairs of speakers from a single source but does not add any amplification to the signal.

If I've misinterpreted your system post back with a description (model numbers) of your gear and we'll try to help.

BTW: On future posts please use a descriptive title, you'll get more and better responses if you do. Thanks


----------

